# Dish HD Order



## varfam (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,
I ordered Dish HD Service (no DVR) last weekend. They told me that I need to pay $49 ($149 - rebate coupon) for the box. First six months free and then pay $20/month for the remaining 12months ( in the 18 month contract). The CSR promised no other fee.
I called again to upgrade the order to DVR. Now I heard that there is an additional $6 fee for HD receiver lease. Plus, $5.99 for the DVR service. I understand the fee for the DVR service but not the $6 for the receiver lease. Since I will be using a VIP622 for DVR, I need to pay an additional $50. I am ok with this too.
The problem is that when you order the service, they don't send you (in an email) a detail list of what you will pay. They can always say whatever they want once you get the service. The CSRs are not well trained. Most of them are rude.
Question is 
(1) Is the $6 lease fee normal or am I being a sucker ?
(2) In addition, the CSR is saying that they will put a new dish in but the installer called and said they will not be putting new dish in. I currently have a Dish 500 and another one (don't know what that is). I don't want to loose channels due to installer laziness.

I am a Dish Network customer for 9 years and everytime I have to deal with their sales, I have the same bad experience. Luckily, I had to call them only on rare occasions. My wife wants to move to DirectTV at this point. They were supposed to come today. But, called and cancelled it (truck broke down). I had to call CSR and reschedule it for Monday.


----------



## Austin316 (Dec 9, 2007)

Basically for up north and for use in the deep south we get hd on 61.5 ( the old voom location) (also used a long time ago for extended locals - aka indie locals) 

Fro the other 80% of the nation they get a new dish that points at 129. To my understanding there is no missing channels between the two. 
There might be HD locals for those who get 129 but for the north east and florida it is 61.5.

I plan on but I am making them put in a new dish as 61.5 is not coming in great any more and the post the first installer set is weak right now so it woobles and do to my setup I will need a neewer switch and lnbs like dpp over the old dp as I have no more avialble slots on my dp34 switch. personally if the wife is on your case go to DTV.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

varfam said:


> Hi,
> I ordered Dish HD Service (no DVR) last weekend. They told me that I need to pay $49 ($149 - rebate coupon) for the box. First six months free and then pay $20/month for the remaining 12months ( in the 18 month contract). The CSR promised no other fee.
> I called again to upgrade the order to DVR. Now I heard that there is an additional $6 fee for HD receiver lease. Plus, $5.99 for the DVR service. I understand the fee for the DVR service but not the $6 for the receiver lease. Since I will be using a VIP622 for DVR, I need to pay an additional $50. I am ok with this too.
> The problem is that when you order the service, they don't send you (in an email) a detail list of what you will pay. They can always say whatever they want once you get the service. The CSRs are not well trained. Most of them are rude.
> ...


Just watch your bills carefully while you work through this. My first two DISH statements were wrong. I was taking HD with HBO and Cinemax, and they confirmed this, but my bill read: DishHD with 3 premiums package. Not one person could tell me which premium was my 3rd premium and I sure couldn't find it by channel surfing.

And welcome to DBSTalk.com... it's a great resource, trust.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

You should have tried a L O C A L Retailer.

fred


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

fredinva said:


> You should have tried a L O C A L Retailer.
> 
> fred


Would give my right arm for one of those! The local Radio Shack franchisee will take your order, but I know far more than he about satellite tv and he doesn't install anything.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

The lease fee is normal on new equipment in which you did not purchase outright.

As for the New Dish...I would just make sure before they install that you understand what channels you will be getting. It may be a simple case where they switch out the LMB and leave the old dish in place.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

There is no lease fee for the first leased receiver, it is included in the programming.
A 2nd box, would be a lease fee.

fred


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

fredinva said:


> There is no lease fee for the first leased receiver, it is included in the programming.
> A 2nd box, would be a lease fee.
> 
> fred


There is always a lease fee for a leased DVR even if it is the only receiver. The only way around the fee is to buy one outright as I did.


----------



## Jambals (Dec 21, 2007)

crazypat said:


> There is always a lease fee for a leased DVR even if it is the only receiver. The only way around the fee is to buy one outright as I did.


How much does it cost to buy one out right? Do you buy it from E* or somewhere else? Paying $5 bucks a month will add up unless the recevier is expensive.

Thanks


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I understand the price is $400-$500 for a 622/722. At $6 per month it would take 66+ months for payback... and hopefully you have no problems with that "purchased" unit.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I think if you get AEP (America's Everything pac) there are no fees.

Most of the time it turns out cheaper.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

ssmith10pn said:


> I think if you get AEP (America's Everything pac) there are no fees.
> 
> Most of the time it turns out cheaper.


For sure they waive the fee with Dish DVR Advantage


----------

